# need of some help..



## killinem17 (Dec 18, 2010)

hey guys need a some help...... 26 or 28 inch barrel? and what gun


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I prefer the longer barrel. so 28. and to answer the "what gun" question,, whats in your budget? cant beat an old trusty 870.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

26 WINCHESTER X3.But for that part what every gun fits you the best.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

28" barrel for sure. like its been said, you cant beat the 870, but i absolutely love my SBEII benellis!


----------



## killinem17 (Dec 18, 2010)

Well the sx 3 or maxus is what i have been thinking the remington is just not me at all i am go big or go home


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

killinem17 said:


> Well the sx 3 or maxus is what i have been thinking the remington is just not me at all i am go big or go home


then the new Beretta A-400 would be what you are looking for. :lol:


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm thinking about an A-400 for a back-up to my Citori lighting. I really like the low rib it has.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Gaston said:


> I'm thinking about an A-400 for a back-up to my Citori lighting. I really like the low rib it has.


I've shot one, really liked it. It was really a toss up bewteen the 400 and the super Vinci, but my bad shoulder is gonna gave the nod to the gas gun this time.

If and when Beretta ever comes out with the sythentic model A400, I'm gonna get one.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Get a gun that fits and feels good to *YOU.*


----------



## killinem17 (Dec 18, 2010)

so lets get back to barrel length ? 26 or 28


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

killinem17 said:


> so lets get back to barrel length ? 26 or 28


One that fits *YOU* just because a 28" barrel works for someone else, it may not feel right to you. My kids shoot 24" barrels because that is what fits them, they can swing the gun on ducks more easily than if they were shooting 26" or 28" barrels. *YOU* need to go to the store and shoulder a few guns and see what feels right to you. Are you asking if a 28" is better than a 26" barrel? The answer is NO, one is not better than the other, they both pattern well and both kill ducks.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't know why? But, I have never considered a 26'' barrel a waterfowl gun. The extra length of a 28" creates momentum and can help you follow through with your shots.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Gaston said:


> I don't know why? But, I have never considered a 26'' barrel a waterfowl gun. The extra length of a 28" creates momentum and can help you follow through with your shots.


It also makes it swing a bit slower, which can make quick swinging shots on fast, low-flying birds a bit tougher to make. Follow through should be a habit for a shooter regardless of barrell length.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

At one time long barrels were in vogue due to the belief that they created higher velocities, with the advancements in powder and shell technology today barrel length has pretty much been negated to a matter of personnel preference of the shooter.

I like 30” tubes on my clay guns, 28” on my 20 and 28 gauges and 26” on my SBE’s that I use duck hunting. I shoot them about the same.

Get the barrel length that seems natural to you when you try them out.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

26" - generally is better balanced on most guns and swings well.

28" - has a longer sight plane, takes a little more room/time to swing.

performance of the propellant will be the same with either as the powder is burned up even before 24". i prefer the 26" but often end up with 28" barrels since i purchase used guns and 28's are more common.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

30 inch barrel reach right out there


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

In my honest opinion, almost no noticeable difference between the two. I'm willing to bet you that if you pick up the same gun with a 26 or a 28 inch barrel and actually swing on a flying target and shoot you won't be able to tell any difference. The way the gun fits you and the overall weight will be most important.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

In my honest opinion, almost no noticeable difference between the two. I'm willing to bet you that if you pick up the same gun with a 26 or a 28 inch barrel and actually swing on a flying target and shoot you won't be able to tell any difference. The way the gun fits you and the overall weight will be most important.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

28 SX3 cant go wrong


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Fitting really matters the gun could be $200 bucks or $2000 bucks, but if the $2000 dollar gun doesn't fit you right then you will just look cool with the nice gun but without the as many dead birds to show. Go out and try a lot of guns and if your friends have some see if you can go shoot with them. Good Luck
28 inch barrel


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

28 inch benelli for around 400 bucks if your on a budget


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

I have both lengths in different model Beretta's.
I am a huge fan of the 26" barrel.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

bkelz said:


> 28 inch benelli for around 400 bucks if your on a budget


where the hell did you find a 28" benelli for $400 that is worth a ****?? :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> bkelz said:
> 
> 
> > 28 inch benelli for around 400 bucks if your on a budget
> ...


its called a Nova pump! :lol: Personally I don't care for them, but different strokes for different folks


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

Mojo1 said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > bkelz said:
> ...


oh thats not a "Benelli"! thats just called a pump! :lol:


----------



## BBFlinger (Dec 5, 2008)

28". Like the additional range because of the pattern tightness. And I will second the SX3.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I like 26 inch on an auto and 28 inch barrels on an O/U. .02


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

I say go to a gun store, pick a price and find the one that shoulders the best. Name, hype and barrel have little to do with how the gun fits. The fit is where the accuracy comes from. My opinion anyhow.


----------

